# Killa's hairy eyeball. WARNING HAIRY EYEBALL PICTURES!!!



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

So if you are grossed out easily I suggest you not look at the pictures. These are graphic pictures of hair growing out of my toy poodles eyeball. 

So for those of you that might not know, Killa has a congenital condition called an Ocular Dermoid. Basically it is functioning tissue that is misplaced while the pup is forming in the womb. 

Tonight Killa decided she wanted to snuggle up as close as possible to my hands as I was using my phone and her face was so cute I couldn't resist taking a few pictures. It turns out with the special lighting in my room it makes it so you can really see the tissue covering her eye and the hair growing out of it. 

I think it is quite interesting and thought I would share. I hope I didn't gross anyone out to much. 















Here are some because she is just too dang adorable! No hairy eyeball close ups 















I also have a short video but it is awaiting approval from YouTube. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

He'r's doesn't look nearly as freaky/gross as the two I have seen in person. Those were like, rows of eyelash looking things. /shudder
She looks likes she just has loose hair stuck to her eye. Which I see very often at the grooming salon lol.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't really see anything, but can SHE see ok? She is sure cute!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

She is adorable! Thanks for the close ups of her eyes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I wonder if Kennedy has that... I see similar stuff on his eyeball but to me it just looks like hair got in his eye. I slide it to the corner of his eye with my CLEAN!!! finger and take it out. It looks so uncomfortable


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Aubrey said:


> He'r's doesn't look nearly as freaky/gross as the two I have seen in person. Those were like, rows of eyelash looking things. /shudder
> She looks likes she just has loose hair stuck to her eye. Which I see very often at the grooming salon lol.


Yes she doesn't have as much hair growing out of it as some that I have seen. It does just look like she has fuzz on her eye. Actually before I had her diagnosed when my mother would see her she would always look at the eye and say "It looks like she has a fuzzy eyeball" I told her yeah poodles have hair in the eyes a lot and just wipe it out. (This was when the hairs were a lot small and you couldn't see them as well). well sure enough my mother was right she has a fuzzy eyeball. Lol . but if you shine a light on it and get really close you can see the hairs growing out of it. Unfortunately the camera can't pick up detail that close so I can't get any pictures. Wish I could though . And you're right they do look like eyelashes! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Dallasminis said:


> I can't really see anything, but can SHE see ok? She is sure cute!


Thank you . No she can't see out of it. The ophthalmologist said she can see some bright lights but that is it. Hopefully she will be able to see when it is removed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Jamie Hein said:


> I wonder if Kennedy has that... I see similar stuff on his eyeball but to me it just looks like hair got in his eye. I slide it to the corner of his eye with my CLEAN!!! finger and take it out. It looks so uncomfortable


This is actually growing out of Killa's eye just like the hair on her body. You can see the tissue that is over the cornea. Her right eye is more black and shiny and her left eye is brownish/grey and dull. It also doesn't reflect light like her good eye does. 







It does look very uncomfortable but it never seems to bother her. She is such a trooper.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry about the late replies. I've been going crazy writing term paper after term paper. 

Here is the video of her eye. I don't know how the quality is. I uploaded it in HD but it still doesn't look as clear as it does on my phone.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Let me try it again.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> This is actually growing out of Killa's eye just like the hair on her body. You can see the tissue that is over the cornea. Her right eye is more black and shiny and her left eye is brownish/grey and dull. It also doesn't reflect light like her good eye does.
> View attachment 105618
> 
> It does look very uncomfortable but it never seems to bother her. She is such a trooper.
> ...


Wow that picture describes it well with it not reflecting the light. I'll see if his reflects light or not


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Hah! Having a VERY low "ick" threshold I took my spectacles off and squinted at the text rather than the pics, but only because Killa is so darned cute I couldn't resist!

She does so well with all her little oddities, doesn't she? What a fabulous girl! It will be interesting to see how she does when she gets her eye fixed (not that anything will make her less cute of course) but I know of human who had surgery to an eye and ended up with some light where there had been nothing and had a heck of time adapting! Took her a while to get used to the difference.

But then we humans don't seem to tolerate or adapt to half the things that animals do!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Jamie Hein said:


> Wow that picture describes it well with it not reflecting the light. I'll see if his reflects light or not


I hope it does. The surgery to fix it is pretty expensive. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Hah! Having a VERY low "ick" threshold I took my spectacles off and squinted at the text rather than the pics, but only because Killa is so darned cute I couldn't resist!
> 
> She does so well with all her little oddities, doesn't she? What a fabulous girl! It will be interesting to see how she does when she gets her eye fixed (not that anything will make her less cute of course) but I know of human who had surgery to an eye and ended up with some light where there had been nothing and had a heck of time adapting! Took her a while to get used to the difference.
> 
> But then we humans don't seem to tolerate or adapt to half the things that animals do!


Lol there were some non icky pics in the mix for you. I hope those made up for the icky ones lol. 

It really does amaze me with how well she as adapted to her problems. You would never guess she had any issues if you just saw her around. People at the dog park are always surprised when I tell them she is deformed lol.

I really hope she does ok when she gets it fixed. I am still debating on if I should have it fixed or take it out. Each decision has it's pros and cons, with having it fixed it is going to be a life time of eye drops and daily care. So it is a big decision that I am just not sure of yet. But the fact that it can possibly make her see out of the eye for the first time will be the deciding factor. And your right animals do adapt better than humans do and she has proven that she can do it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

